# iPad 2 Event Today! Details, availability, pricing and reaction



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Rumor: iPad 2 Event Scheduled for March 2 | Gadget Lab | Wired.com


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I was planning on buying an iPad at the end of this week.....might wanna hold off a bit.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

rumours rumours rumours.

If the rumour is correct, and the ipad 2 is announced, who knows when it would actually be released. Could be summer for all we know. Useless information IMO.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

True, but it would at least provide me with a little more info on my buying decision. I am ready to buy one now, but i'll wait a week. If nothing is announced, or i don't like whats announced "click" and i have bought the iPad i expected to buy. 

I do see where you are coming from.I wouldn't wait for months, but i can hold off a few days.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as maximusbibicus. One week won't kill me.

I'm thinking that regardless of when, Apple will have more ipads stock piled than they did last year.

I'm hoping, since it is an upgrade, they will release it here at the same time as the USA.

We'll know in a week.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

andreww said:


> rumours rumours rumours.
> 
> If the rumour is correct, and the ipad 2 is announced, who knows when it would actually be released. Could be summer for all we know. Useless information IMO.


How is it useless? With the possibility of new iPad, it means quite a bit if you are debating on buying one soon. If I knew a new one was going to hit the stores in a month, 2 months I would wait for it to come out. Therefore, this information is not useless to everyone. Perhaps to you, but not everyone.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheers!
Anyways I believe iPad 2 will be released this summer, from ifunia news blog "Leaked Photos of the upcoming iPad 2", totally stunned by it, and now the news read that Motorala Xoom is realeased without flash support, so I'd like to stick with the cool iPad~


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Today's edition of cnet's "Loaded" claims the iPad2 has been delayed till June. March 2nd announcement, if accurate, could be for MBP launch. I'll still wait.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> How is it useless? With the possibility of new iPad, it means quite a bit if you are debating on buying one soon. If I knew a new one was going to hit the stores in a month, 2 months I would wait for it to come out. Therefore, this information is not useless to everyone. Perhaps to you, but not everyone.


Its useless because it is a rumour about a "rumoured" event, rumouredly to be about the rumoured release of the rumoured iPad 2. No big deal holding off a week, but more than likely there will be another rumour if this one doesn't pan out.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

True, but this rumour at least, has made some pause if only for a week.
Not everyone can catch all the rumours flying around regarding the new ipad.
So posts like these are helpful if only to get others to research their options a bit more.
To me, this rumour was helpful.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

andreww said:


> Its useless because it is a rumour about a "rumoured" event, rumouredly to be about the rumoured release of the rumoured iPad 2. No big deal holding off a week, but more than likely there will be another rumour if this one doesn't pan out.


Seeing as the event itself isn't rumoured, it's been scheduled I am going to have to assume you mean it's a rumoured "iPad 2 event"... sure, of course it is. We don't know what they are going to discuss, they could talk about Steve Jobs health for all we know.

The point is, there is an event and you never buy anything so close to event that is near end of cycle.

The other point is, most Mac fans get excited about an event as it likely means new toys; I know I do. Perhaps you need to get in touch with your inner Mac child and give him a hug.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Seeing as the event itself isn't rumoured, it's been scheduled I am going to have to assume you mean it's a rumoured "iPad 2 event"


Until I (or anybody else in the known world) receives an invite, I consider it a rumour. A good bet of a rumour, but a rumour nonetheless 

God, what a great time for us rumour lovers. A possible interface update in Lion. Light Peak. A revitalized MBP lineup. Cheaper iPhones. iPad 2 _and_ 3. It's better than Christmas.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

digitddog said:


> Until I (or anybody else in the known world) receives an invite, I consider it a rumour. A good bet of a rumour, but a rumour nonetheless
> 
> God, what a great time for us rumour lovers. A possible interface update in Lion. Light Peak. A revitalized MBP lineup. Cheaper iPhones. iPad 2 _and_ 3. It's better than Christmas.


Invites have gone out.

Apple Issues Invitations for March 2nd Media Event to Introduce Next-Generation iPad - Mac Rumors


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> Invites have gone out.
> 
> Apple Issues Invitations for March 2nd Media Event to Introduce Next-Generation iPad - Mac Rumors


Bah, you beat me to it. 

Definitely going to be iPad at March 2 event.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Bah, you beat me to it.
> 
> Definitely going to be iPad at March 2 event.


thats because you tweeted first before posting. LOL


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

unbelievable Thin iPad 2 Case Surfaces that Includes Mystery Port 
unbelievable Thin iPad 2 Case Surfaces that Includes Mystery Port


iPad 2 Delayed Until June?
iPad 2 Delayed Until June?



> Citing supplier checks, a Taiwanese research firm is claiming that the iPad 2 launch may be delayed to June due to production problems. Bloomberg is quoting Yuanta Securities analysts as saying that design changes that Apple requested are leading to issues in manufacturing at Foxconn, which saw its parent company's stock drop to its lowest price since December after the report.
> 
> According to other reports out of the Asian supply chain, production of the new iPad began at the start of 2011 and was halted for the Chinese New Year holiday this month. Analysts Vincent Chen and Allison Chen told Bloomberg that Apple had made some changes to the design before the holiday, and that Foxconn ran into problems when production was restarted. The bottleneck is reportedly so severe that it could force a delay in the release of as much as two months, pushing it close to the expected iPhone 5 release in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Wooha! My invite must be in the mail. 

Now anyone care to guess as to whether Apple will have another iPad event later in the year, as the Daring Fireball predicted?


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

has anyone actually seen these invites yet?


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

See The Dog's post #15 above.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Whenever it is actually released, IF anyone here has a first generation iPad in perfect condition they are going to sell at a reasonable price, please send me a PM with info and price.

I want to pick one up for the hubby and hes not very good with computers, phones, etc and just want him to stop using my iPhone all of the time to play Angry Birds===think iPad would be great toy for him but because hes not very technical, he doesn't need to have the latest so will entertain prices on second hand first versions and if a good price is offered, will go that way rather than waste more money on a new one he wont necessarily need....and I will get my iPhone 4 bac, as wel, wil be free to step away from my MBP without fear of him jumping in and firing up the laptop game of Angry Birds ;-)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

digitddog said:


> See *The Dog's* post #15 above.


Where's the Unlike button?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> thats because you tweeted first before posting. LOL


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Where's the Unlike button?


Apologies, The Doug.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

robert said:


> I'm thinking that regardless of when, Apple will have more ipads stock piled than they did last year.


Apparently Apple's actually had to *reduce* their stockpile from an anticipated 400,000-600,000 to 300,000-400,000ish.

Either due to display panel issues, or something else.



robert said:


> I'm hoping, since it is an upgrade, they will release it here at the same time as the USA.
> 
> We'll know in a week.


Indeed. But with the reduction in initial production order, I wouldn't bet on it being widely available worldwide.

There's also a bunch of rumours coming out this afternoon about this "iPad 2" being more like an "iPad 1.5" - a minor upgrade, while Apple gears up for a real upgrade later in the year (maybe along the lines of the "iPad 3" that Gruber was mentioning).

So I could see this being an upgrade with more RAM, cameras, and new case design. And that's it. Still Apple A4, etc... and then in the Fall we get a "real" iPad 2 - with Dual Core A5 processor, even more RAM, and a retina display? 

Like robert said -- we'll know in a week


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Last Minute Engineering Issues Led Apple To Pull Retina Display From iPad 2




> Last Minute Engineering Issues Led Apple To Pull Retina Display From iPad 2
> 
> Friday, February 25, 2011
> 
> According to Engaget, an "engineering issues" have led Apple to make last-minute design changes to iPad 2, these changes will cause to launch iPad 2 which scheduled to see the light by March 2nd without a Retina Display


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

RageBoyz said:


> Last Minute Engineering Issues Led Apple To Pull Retina Display From iPad 2


Bleh. Engadget is just covering their butts. There's been reports of the iPad 2 *not* having a Retina Display since Early January. Welcome to 2011, Engadget.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

RageBoyz said:


> Last Minute Engineering Issues Led Apple To Pull Retina Display From iPad 2


I really doubt that a retina display was ever planned for three reasons. It would require too much juice (computing power and battery power) to drive. You'd have to actually _upsample_ all content, including Blueray video, to watch it on an iPad (upsampling = antialiasing = blurry). Every developer would likely have to develop a new version of their app to accommodate the screen.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

I had dinner with someone the other night whose son work at an Apple Store. He said they have sealed boxes in the back with DO NOT OPEN stickers on them. I don't know what else they could be besides iPad 2's. Sure looks like Canada will be getting them at the same time as the US.


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

I was actually really excited to buy one of these but now I'm not sure since Fido does not have any sort of data sharing plan for the iPad. Guess I'm stuck with a wifi version if I get one.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

If you've already got an iPhone (and I'm assuming you do if you want a data sharing plan) then the wifi version is all you will need as the iPhone will be getting personal hotspot in 4.3... Which I would strongly bet is officially announced/released this week. The latest beta of it has been out for a few weeks now and is quite stable... Always a good sign it's about to go gm... I actually suspect they've been holding it back for the event on Wednesday...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

kyoru said:


> I was actually really excited to buy one of these but now I'm not sure since Fido does not have any sort of data sharing plan for the iPad.


Oh! So you're the one who'll pay to share a data plan you are already paying for? 



kyoru said:


> Guess I'm stuck with a wifi version if I get one.


I have the WiFi version and don't feel like I'm missing out. WiFi is practically everywhere.


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> Oh! So you're the one who'll pay to share a data plan you are already paying for?
> 
> 
> I have the WiFi version and don't feel like I'm missing out. WiFi is practically everywhere.


I would definitely would not pay to share my data plan, unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any work around (besides taking my sim out) so there has to be a data sharing plan in place so I can get another sim card to use.



Paul82 said:


> If you've already got an iPhone (and I'm assuming you do if you want a data sharing plan) then the wifi version is all you will need as the iPhone will be getting personal hotspot in 4.3... Which I would strongly bet is officially announced/released this week. The latest beta of it has been out for a few weeks now and is quite stable... Always a good sign it's about to go gm... I actually suspect they've been holding it back for the event on Wednesday...


seems pointless to me to do that, draining two devices at once. I'll probably just get a wifi version.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope it makes phone calls. Giant iPhone FTW 

I only use BT or speakerphone anyway


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There's always tethering if your iPhone is jailbroken... only crappy thing with that is that it's done over bluetooth.. which is pretty damn slow.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do you think it will be available right away?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Big event today! 

Changed thread title so hopefully reaction and discussion about it will stick to one main thread. Very excited! Starts at 1:00 PM EST, 10:00AM PST


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Is the event going to be streamed? I looked on the apple.com site but couldn't see any links or notices about it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Stephanie said:


> Is the event going to be streamed? I looked on the apple.com site but couldn't see any links or notices about it.


Lately, they haven't been. There will usually be quite a few sites doing live blogging, with lots of recaps in this thread from all the different sources. 

Apple will probably have video posted of it much later in the day.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Debating lining up at the mac store in downtown Ottawa. *hmmmm*

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

adam.sn said:


> Debating lining up at the mac store in downtown Ottawa. *hmmmm*
> 
> Cheers
> - Adam


Really? Even if it is announced as having immediate availability that will likely mean order online today and in store tomorrow... Also I get a feeling that will only be for the us... Canada will probably have to wait a little while...


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Engadget will be doing a liveblog.

We're liveblogging from Apple's iPad 2 event tomorrow... be there! -- Engadget


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Lately, they haven't been. There will usually be quite a few sites doing live blogging, with lots of recaps in this thread from all the different sources.
> 
> Apple will probably have video posted of it much later in the day.


The last 2 events were streamed, I am sure, I watch them here at work, I brought my mbp with me for just this purpose.

The link I think doesn't show up till much closer to the event time.

EDIT: You can only watch it streamed on a Mac.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm predicting there will be iLife for the iPad announced today. 

At the very least, Garageband, or a form of Garageband with amp models and stomp boxes for guitars.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> The last 2 events were streamed, I am sure, I watch them here at work, I brought my mbp with me for just this purpose.
> 
> The link I think doesn't show up till much closer to the event time.
> 
> EDIT: You can only watch it streamed on a Mac.


Figures....on probably on the POS they call Safari only. Ah well....to each their own. LOL!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I'm predicting there will be iLife for the iPad announced today.
> *
> At the very least, Garageband, or a form of Garageband with amp models and stomp boxes for guitars. *


Really? You think it is going to be powerful enough... or are you just wishful thinking?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

How powerful does it need to be? Serious question.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> The last 2 events were streamed, I am sure, I watch them here at work, I brought my mbp with me for just this purpose.
> 
> The link I think doesn't show up till much closer to the event time.
> 
> EDIT: You can only watch it streamed on a Mac.


Well it looks like Apple may have changed their minds for this event. No Streaming this time.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Any idea where we can watch the live streaming event?

Also is there going to be an ehMac chat?

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm in the ehMac iChat room. Come and join in. Room name is "ehmac".


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Apple Store is down already. Looking forward to seeing the new iPad. I hope it doesn't look like the Chinese picture that was on Engadget... that thing is fugly.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm in the ehMac iChat room. Come and join in. Room name is "ehmac".


I'm in there... come join!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Can some post major updates and details here too please?  In a meeting.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Digikid said:


> How powerful does it need to be? Serious question.


*Garageband System Requirements*

*
Software*

* Mac OS X v10.6.3 or later.

*Hardware*

* Mac computer with an Intel processor.
* GarageBand Learn to Play requires a Mac with an Intel Core Duo processor or better.
* AVCHD video from supported video cameras requires a Mac with an Intel Core Duo processor or better. Visit the iMovie ’11 Supported Cameras page for additional details.
* 1GB of RAM.
* Approximately 5GB of available disk space.
* DVD drive required for installation. Burning DVDs requires an Apple SuperDrive or compatible third-party DVD burner.
* Display with at least 1280 x 768 pixel resolution.
* 24-bit recording in GarageBand requires a Mac OS X-compatible audio interface with support for 24-bit audio. Please consult the owner’s manual or manufacturer directly for audio device specifications and compatibility.

*Other Requirements*

* Some features and third-party services require Internet access and/or MobileMe; additional fees and terms apply. MobileMe is available to persons age 13 and older. Annual subscription fee and Internet access required. Terms of service apply.
* iPhoto Print Products are available in the U.S., Canada, Japan, and select countries in Europe and Asia Pacific.
* GarageBand Artist Lessons are sold separately and are available directly through the GarageBand Lesson Store in select countries.
* Third-party services may not be available in all languages or in all countries. Use of these services requires Internet access and may require you to accept additional terms.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve is there!!!


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

wait....where are the video feeds?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Digikid said:


> wait....where are the video feeds?


No streaming this time. See posts above.

Live Update: Apple iPad/iOS event | Tablets | Macworld


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm following two news feed.

Lost of Picts with info
Live from Apple's iPad 2 event -- Engadget

Mostly info, but the refresh is faster
Live Update: Apple iPad/iOS event | Tablets | Macworld


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

New design, A5 Chip, Dual-core processor, up to 2x faster CPU. All out on graphics performance: up to 9x faster graphics


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

front and rear cameras, gyroscope, 8.8mm from 13.4 mm


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

iPad2 thinner than iPhone 4


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> iPad2 thinner than iPhone 4


Thanks for the ongoing updates Joker Eh.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Also preserved the price. Same prices, starting at $499. Same models across the line.
16GB, 32GB, 64GB models with or without 3G.
Five of the six models are under $799 competitor pricing.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

It's shipping on March 11.
March 25 shipping in 26 more countries, including almost all high volume countries:Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, UK, etc.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

March 26 for Canada


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Really cool accessories. The first one is HDMI video out.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Summary:
Same capacities, prices, battery life
A5 chip, 8.8mm thick, 1.3lb, white or black
(iPad 1: A4, 13.4mm thick, 1.5lb, black only)
Shipping March 11 in U.S.
Shipping March 25 in 26 more countries


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

You can plug in an HDMI connector and a dock-connector cable.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't believe it's THINNER than the iPhone 4! But only .2 lbs lighter. :S

Also, I'm giddy that Steve is there doing the presentation. And that he doesn't look any worse than he's looked in the last few years.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

HDMI mirrored video 1080p output dongle. $39 tho. Ouch. It also charges tho.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

We designed the case right along side the product. It's not a case -- it's a cover."


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> I can't believe it's THINNER than the iPhone 4! But only .2 lbs lighter. :S
> 
> Also, I'm giddy that Steve is there doing the presentation. And that he doesn't look any worse than he's looked in the last few years.


to drop .2 pounds when you weigh 1.5 pounds is alot to drop.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Was hoping for at least a little price drop, or maybe upgrades to 32/64/128


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

So they built magnets in the iPad and in the cover.
And of course they come in colors. Five polyurethane colors and five leather colors.
Polyurethane cases are $39 and leather cases are $69.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iOS 4.3


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Along with iPad 2 comes iOS 4.3 and it brings enhancements and new features.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Significantly increased Safari performance. Took the Nitro JavaScript engine from Mac OS X and moved it on top of iOS. Now, iOS runs JavaScript 2x as fast as before.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve famous line


> We think people are going to love ....


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iTunes home sharing! Lets you get at all of your music, movies, TV shows that are store in iTunes on your computer, directly from your iOS device. Wirelessly stream over home Wi-Fi to device.

Next, some nice AirPlay improvements.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

In iOS 4.3, if you're sharing Photos, you can use built-in slideshow transitions from Apple TV right on your iOS device, and apps from the App Store and websites can now AirPlay video in addition to audio.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

great work UCGrafix!!!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Preference for iPad switch: you can now use the slider switch for mute *or* rotation lock.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


> In iOS 4.3, if you're sharing Photos, you can use built-in slideshow transitions from Apple TV right on your iOS device, and apps from the App Store and websites can now AirPlay video in addition to audio.


This is good stuff, but its been in the iOS 4.3 betas for a while.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Finally, personal hotspot. Only works on the iPhone 4. Lets you share your iPhone's 3G connection over Wi-Fi to other devices.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Next, since iPad 2 comes with cameras, there's new software. Starts with Photo Booth.

"You're going to love it on the iPad."

Demo of Photo Booth on iPad 2.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

WOnder if Photo Booth will be on iPhone 4?


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iPad 2 is so fast that it gives 9 live video streams at once, previewing


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

You can move the effect of the swirl around by moving your finger.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Next, FaceTime, of course.

FaceTime between two iPads, between an iPad and iPhone/iPod touch, and between iPad and a Mac.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

The size of the iPad is just ideal for video conferencing. The person's face is a great size, you can see all their expressions. You can use the front and rear camera.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

You can move the self-portrait window, as on the iPhone.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

From day one, you can FaceTime from iPad 2 to iPhone 4 customers.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Just a few of 4.3's enhancements. It's a free download on March 11. Supports all iPads, iPhone (GSM), and third- and fourth-generation iPod touch. (So not the Verizon iPhone?)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

"We like to do applications because it gives us feedback about what it's like to be an app developer…but also it can set the bar." Gives third-party devs something to aspire to.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

The first one is iMovie for iPad.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

If iMovie of Ipad is the same as iPhone, pass.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iMovie for iPad has a precision editor, multitrack audio recording ("This is not a toy, you can really edit movie on this thing."), new themes, AirPlay, share your videos in HD with popular sites, and its universal, so it will also run on iPhone.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Introduced iMovie last summer; new version takes advantage of the iPad.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks great on the iPhone 4/iPod touch's Retina displays.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Fully multitouch, you can zoom in and out.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Camera button on the right lets you record directly into timeline. Press and hold on clip to skim back and forth. Or tap to get handles that let you choose the segment of video.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

The iPad screen size sure makes iMovie a much more useful app than it was on the iPhone. Just because of the extra space.

iPad 2 has a precision editor, reverse pinch to bring up. See all the content of the clips before and after edits. Full control for transition. Press and hold to choose at which point you want to end the edit.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

"Really easy to adjust your edits and get things just the way you want


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Users requested work on audio, so they've done a lot there. Waveform views of all clips. Double tap to bring up clip settings and turn the volume up on a clip.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Switch over to audio bin to add one of over 50 sound effects.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Three audio tracks in addition to background audio. In fact, you can record voice over right on top. Three new themes, with a total of 8.

Now have titles over still, and face detection on stills.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Showing " Here's the version with the Neon theme. "


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Music automatically switches when you switch themes, but you can choose song from your iPod library, or choose one of the other theme's music.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Share button lets you send to YouTube, Facebook, Vimeo, CNN iReport, and to iTunes.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

And that is the new version of iMovie on the iPad 2.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

1.3 pound. It blows my mind


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Lot of great features in an app that Apple's pricing at $5 and it's on the App Store on March 11


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Next up is Garage Band for iPad.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Now GarageBand for iPad!

You can use real instruments and record up to 8 tracks. 

Is it me, or are they really picking iPad content CREATION with the iPad 2.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Touch instruments. Plug in guitar and play real instruments if you want. Guitar amps and effects, 8 track recording and mixing, 250+ loops to add, and you can e-mail AAC file of your song, and it's compatible with the Mac version.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> I'm predicting there will be iLife for the iPad announced today.
> 
> At the very least, Garageband, or a form of Garageband with amp models and stomp boxes for guitars.




3 Points of the Mayor.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Xander Soren, director of music marketing, is going to give a demo.

Bringing up a keyboard to start.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Choose a bunch of different instruments under that. Synths, organs, clavinet, etc.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Garage Band piano shares qualities of a regular piano. But also has a sustain button to tap and hold or you can slide and lock it.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

WoW

Garage Band keyboard has dynamics: tap it softly for quiet notes, or harder for louder.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Use the accelerometer to measure the force of the tap.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Only seeing some of the keys, because this is a window into a full-range piano. Use the octave switches to go up or down.

It actually changes the skin of the keyboard.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This is way cool! iOS 4.3 is really expanding the abilities of the iPad, even for iPad 1 owners. I am really excited about this?

Anything thinking of migrating to iPad 2?


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Synth keyboard. If you tap and slide, it adds different expression.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Great. now people have even less reason to learn REAL instruments...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> This is way cool! iOS 4.3 is really expanding the abilities of the iPad, even for iPad 1 owners. I am really excited about this?
> 
> Anything thinking of migrating to iPad 2?


well gee whiz, by pure coincidence, Im going to be in the US for a day around March 11th.

muhahaha

seriously, this version looks fantastic!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

iPad 2 on Apple.com now.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Now live on Apple.com


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Virtual drum kits.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Smart Instruments allow you to be musical, even if you've never played an instrument in your life.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Smart Guitar brings up acoustic guitar. Pre-picks guitar chords. Just take your finger and strum a chord.










"Campfires will never be the same."


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Lay your finger across all the strings and it dampens them.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

If you turn up the "Autoplay" dial, it starts playing based on the chord you tap.

"Musical training wheels."


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

You can record easily by tapping the red record button in any instrument.

To write a song, you need more than one track, because you're combining different instruments. Tap the tracks button and it brings up the canvas (looks more like the main Garage Band interface from the Mac)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Holly C.....

Trim and drag the region to layer the song. Supports up to 8 tracks.

There going into Demo songs


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't think I've ever said this without irony before, but this thing really does look insanely great.

I was kind of "meh" about the original iPad, but holy moly, what an incredible leap forward in 9 months. My only gripe would be the weight. Maybe still a bit much, will have to handle one before deciding. (Of course, it's like a handful of feathers next to the antique iBook I still use for my leisure computing...)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Swipe over track icons to get a mixing board.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Anecdote
Back when the Beatles recorded Sgt. Pepper, the most advanced tech was a 4-track tape recorder that weighed 300 lbs and was the size of a washing machine.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve is back. "I'm blown away with this stuff. Playing your own instruments, or using smart instruments, anyone can make music now."

PS : Steve looks good


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

A quick aside to answer many, many reader questions: They didn't mention specs for the cameras, RAM, or speaker, or whether HDMI output will work on the original iPad, although iPad 2 specs are available at Apple - iPad - View the technical specifications for iPad. (The screen is the same resolution as that of the original iPad.)

Garage Band for iPad. Great set of features, "again, this is no toy." Will sell for $5, in the App Store on March 11.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Recap
iPad 2 recap: faster, lighter, thinner, cameras, gyro, iOS 4.3 with FaceTime and PhotoBooth, iMovie & GarageBand ($5 each), over 65,000 apps; 3G on AT&T and Verizon from day one; same 10 hour battery life; same prices, starting at $499.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Dan Moren: Jony Ive: "I cannot think of a product that has defined a new category, and then redesigned in such a short time."


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve is Back


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Sold!

I'm getting one.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

"It's in Apple's DNA that technology alone is not enough. That it's technology married with liberal arts, married with the humanities, that yields us the result that makes our hearts sing."


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

A lot of folks in tablet market are looking at this as the next PC, hardware and software done by different companies, and their talking about speeds and feeds, just as they did with PCs. Apple's experience says that that's not the right approach; these are post-PC devices that need to more intuitive.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Not bad... I'd be blown away if they had upgraded the display. Shame they didn't though... I'm sure most people who own an iPhone 4 would agree that once you've gotten used to a retina display, it's pretty difficult to enjoy using anything else.

Over all though, it's definitely a great update from the original iPad.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Software, hardware, apps need to intertwine in a more seamless way than they do on a PC. "We think we're on the right track with this.

"I think we stand a pretty good chance of being competitive in this market."

Steve asks all the people working on iPad 2 to stand up.

"And as always, I'd like to thank everyone's families, because they support us and let us do what we love to do."


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

That's it, folks!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for hanging out with this. We're going to go and get our hands on one, so we can tell you all about it. Look for more details on Macworld.com

And thanks again to Scosche for sponsoring our coverage today.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ucgrafix said:


> "i think we stand a pretty good chance of being competitive in this market."


Cute.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone notice the price drop of current iPad's at Apple.ca?!


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Wonder when it can be ordered? Shipping March 25-6 isn't too bad.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

no mention on ram and camera specs


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

There you have it folks.

I Posted as it came out, added Picts so we can start the discussions.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> no mention on ram and camera specs


*iPad Specs. *


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

UCGrafix said:


> There you have it folks.
> 
> I Posted as it came out, added Picts so we can start the discussions.



Thanks VERY MUCH for the posts!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome work UCGrafix, didn't even have to go to the other live blogs 

I'm kinda meh. I like the cameras and better chips, but why no storage boost?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> *iPad Specs. *


I looked no mention of ram or camera specs


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Anyone notice the price drop of current iPad's at Apple.ca?!





this sucks

im getting a free brand new 16GB 3G iPad on March 11, I was going to sell this and get the new one but I wont get close to the original $679 cause there $549 now


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> this sucks
> 
> im getting a free brand new 16GB 3G iPad on March 11, I was going to sell this and get the new one but I wont get close to the original $679 cause there $549 now


You're a glass-is-half-empty kind of person aren't you? Here is the (not-so-subtle) silver lining: Free iPad! Free iPad! Free iPad!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Nothing about Lightpeak/thunderbolt either, interesting...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah.. still selling my current iPad and not getting a new one.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

From page of apple store Canada says iPad from $419. Typo?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

jwootton said:


> From page of apple store Canada says iPad from $419. Typo?


first generation iPad has been reduced $130 dollars


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

iOS 4.3 to Launch on March 11th


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

lookitsmarc said:


> You're a glass-is-half-empty kind of person aren't you? Here is the (not-so-subtle) silver lining: Free iPad! Free iPad! Free iPad!


Winning a product used to be worth $679 and now its worth $549


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jwootton said:


> From page of apple store Canada says iPad from $419. Typo?


That's the first iPads with the price drops. They don't have ordering or pricing on Apple.ca yet. They have a how to buy button, which takes you to Apple.com US with March 11 date. Going to be very confusing for visitors. 

Apple.ca often never seems ready to go at the gate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ha Ha... they *JUST* changed it to a "Notify Me" Button.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ehMax said:


> That's the first iPads with the price drops. They don't have ordering or pricing on Apple.ca yet. They have a how to buy button, which takes you to Apple.com US with March 11 date. Going to be very confusing for visitors.
> 
> Apple.ca often never seems ready to go at the gate.


then if you click this link
Apple (Canada) - iPad - Notify Me
and buy first generation, it takes you to the old prices


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I bet a $100, Apple Canada gets quite a few orders for the iPad first gen for people thinking its the iPad 2.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Where are these new prices that are $130 cheaper, I don't see them and now the apple store front page says from $519


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

How much would you sell a 32G 1st gen for?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey guys, am I reading the prices right??? $419 to $619 for Wifi? $549 to $749 for 3G??? :O


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

jwootton said:


> Where are these new prices that are $130 cheaper, I don't see them and now the apple store front page says from $519


the old 16gb iPad was $549 and is now $419

Apple - Redirect - Canada Store

click iPad



> Hey guys, am I reading the prices right??? $419 to $619 for Wifi? $549 to $749 for 3G??? :


Old iPad


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> Hey guys, am I reading the prices right??? $419 to $619 for Wifi? $549 to $749 for 3G??? :O


The prices on Apple.ca are still for the 1st Gen iPad. 

They'll change it shortly once they realize tons of people are ordering them thinking they're the iPad 2's.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Hey guys, am I reading the prices right??? $419 to $619 for Wifi? $549 to $749 for 3G??? :O


That's for the current iPad. A price-drop to clear remaining inventory. 

Be interesting to see what the refurbs go for when they adjust their prices. $130 drop would make 16gb wifi $349. VERY attractive price-point, if you don't need the FaceTime cameras.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

So any idea when this will be available for download to watch as a video?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Check out difference between Apple Store US and Apple Store Canada respectively:


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

ericlewis91 said:


> Winning a product used to be worth $679 and now its worth $549


Who cares if it was worth more? You are still getting it for free. If you don't like it, I'll gladly take the source of your troubles off your hands.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

ericlewis91 said:


> the old 16gb iPad was $549 and is now $419
> 
> Apple - Redirect - Canada Store
> 
> click iPad


I'm still not seeing these old prices for the original iPads, it it just me or are they still priced from $549


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I guarantee Apple Canada is getting tons of iPad orders from people who think they are ordering the iPad 2.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I guarantee Apple Canada is getting tons of iPad orders from people who think they are ordering the iPad 2.


I would hope people would be smarter than that and don't feel sorry for anyone who isn't


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jwootton said:


> I'm still not seeing these old prices for the original iPads, it it just me or are they still priced from $549


Apple Canada ONLY has the old iPads listed on the store. They currently are not listing the iPad 2 AT ALL. 

All the pricing you currently see on Apple.ca Store for iPads is the old iPad and the dropped prices.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Soooooooooo, what do you think the biggest [ meaning important ] change is ..... for me I think it's the connection to HD TV. I've got to believe that Apple is looking at the content side and that more will come from them on the TV programming side.... thoughts?


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I guarantee Apple Canada is getting tons of iPad orders from people who think they are ordering the iPad 2.


lol I think so as well


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

they need to allow pre-orders

and clarify the apple store homepage...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jwootton said:


> I would hope people would be smarter than that and don't feel sorry for anyone who isn't


The way Apple Canada has it now is as confusing as h#ll to any relatively new shopper, which I'm sure is thousands of people. Their main page is a HUGE iPad 2 splash screen. If you click the store to buy one, it just shows "iPad" with pricing and option to buy, but its the first gen.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I understand that it's the old iPads only on the Canada Apple Store, but I don't see where people are getting this discounted price.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I didn't buy into the first generation iPad, and I'm going to hold off buying into the second generation iPad, it still has to many limitations for what I would use it for.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

ehMax said:


> Check out difference between Apple Store US and Apple Store Canada respectively:


Why is it that we Canadians always get screwed when it comes to newer tech?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright, it seems that $419 price point for the original iPad Wifi seems to only show up if you click to buy it. At least that's the only way I can see that price.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Guess I'll just chalk that up to some mistakes when updating the store


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

jwootton said:


> I would hope people would be smarter than that and don't feel sorry for anyone who isn't


People aren't.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Rps said:


> Soooooooooo, what do you think the biggest [ meaning important ] change is ..... for me I think it's the connection to HD TV. I've got to believe that Apple is looking at the content side and that more will come from them on the TV programming side.... thoughts?


I agree, but i think (as far as I can tell at least) that the Video Mirroring is a feature of iOS 4.3. So it should work on an iPad 1. 

EDIT: Hmm... this slide has me thinking that the mirroring can only be done via the new HDMI Dongle, which I bet will only work on iPad 2... :S










So for me with no interest in the cameras, Im pretty happy sticking with my iPad 1 for now. If the iPad 2 was also 33% lighter, instead of only .2 lbs lighter, I'd be thinking about it more. 



Digikid said:


> Why is it that we Canadians always get screwed when it comes to newer tech?


How are we screwed? We get it the same day every other non-USA country gets it. That's better than we've gotten on lots of Apple tech lately. Usually UK, etc get it before we do.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

pcronin said:


> People aren't.


Very true.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Digikid said:


> Very true.


Oh come on, the percentage of people who would buy this thinking it was the iPad two has to be so small. I find it hard to believe that people would drop $500 before looking at what they are buying


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

jwootton said:


> Oh come on, the percentage of people who would buy this thinking it was the iPad two has to be so small. I find it hard to believe that people would drop $500 before looking at what they are buying


You've never worked in retail have you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Meh. Not upgrading here. My current iPad is more than fast enough to do what I do with it by far. I don't really have a use for the cameras personally ... and to be honest I don't think I'll like the fact that it's thinner. I read a ton of eBooks on my iPad and I find that it's too thin to comfortably hold like a book now. The only thing that I really like about the iPad2 is that it's lighter.

I'm going to be skipping this generation methinks.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Woot!

I will be in Florida after March 12 and will pick one up from an Apple store while there!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iLabmAn said:


> Woot!
> 
> I will be in Florida after March 12 and will pick one up from an Apple store while there!


Awesome! ...That is if there's any stock.

Initial reports say that Apple's stock of the new Models might be quite low (AKA huge lines and lots of disappointed people as it's sold out on day one).


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if i was to buy an ipad in the USA would I be able to use the Canadian app store . Are they the same as the ipads that will be sold in Canada


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> ...
> *How are we screwed?* We get it the same day every other non-USA country gets it. That's better than we've gotten on lots of Apple tech lately. Usually UK, etc get it before we do.



Well if it makes you feel better to think of it this way. 

All non-Americans get screwed on the pricing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> Awesome! ...That is if there's any stock.
> 
> Initial reports say that Apple's stock of the new Models might be quite low (AKA huge lines and lots of disappointed people as it's sold out on day one).


Yep .. I forsee something like the iPhone4 rollout here ... long waits. It just ups the interest in the product if you have to wait for it (sad but true).


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I think it's a pretty nice upgrade.

One thing i don't quite understand is the 1080p output. When you look at the specs they don't list 1080p as a resolution that's supported with VIDEO playback.

Could it be that 1080p is just for stills? That would kind of suck....


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I think my son is smiling and a bit relieved as he just traded his iPad that he wasn't really using for an iPhone 4 just two weeks ago knowing that it was very likely there would be the new iPad release on the close horizon.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Let's see, if I give my mom my current one, then I can buy a new one! Hmmm.... I smell a mother's day gift...

At least, if she screws anything up on it, I can just reinstall it from iTunes.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Well if it makes you feel better to think of it this way.
> 
> All non-Americans get screwed on the pricing.


Hahah.

How many hundreds of posts have we had on the US/CAN pricing disparity here on ehMac. We pay more than Americans for mostly everything. Even though the dollar's been hovering around par for a while. 

It's not just Apple, folks.



i-rui said:


> I think it's a pretty nice upgrade.
> 
> One thing i don't quite understand is the 1080p output. When you look at the specs they don't list 1080p as a resolution that's supported with VIDEO playback.
> 
> Could it be that 1080p is just for stills? That would kind of suck....


Well the iPad can't display 1080p video on its screen 'cause it's not high-rez enough. But AFAIK, the iPAd 2 has the graphics power to push 1080p onto an external screen via HDMI.


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

*Price drop!*

The iPad 2 looks amazing (were we in any doubt?  but I decided to take advantage of the immediate price drop on the 1G as I don't really need another camera.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

> * Video mirroring and video out support: *Up to 1080p with Apple Digital AV Adapter or Apple VGA Adapter* (cables sold separately)
> * Video out support at 576p and 480p with Apple Component AV Cable; 576i and 480i with Apple Composite AV Cable
> * Video formats supported: *H.264 video up to 720p*, 30 frames per second, Main Profile level 3.1 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps per channel, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; *Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) up to 35 Mbps, 1280 by 720 pixels*, 30 frames per second, audio in ulaw, PCM stereo audio in .avi file format


So what exactly does that mean... it can output up to 1080p video using the adapter, however it can't actually playback anything higher than 720p in H.264? Who has movies encoding as 'motion-jpeg'?!?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> So what exactly does that mean... it can output up to 1080p video using the adapter, however it can't actually playback anything higher than 720p in H.264? Who has movies encoding as 'motion-jpeg'?!?


Hah, good catch. The iPad 1 won't play 1080p video either - only 720p.

I guess the 1080p output resolution is limited to screen/app mirroring.

Motion Jpeg is MPEG video - used to be hugely popular (as VCD/SVCD back in the day). Lots of digital cameras still record video in MPEG and it'll be helpful to have the iPad play those vacation mini-movies back.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Hahah.
> 
> How many hundreds of posts have we had on the US/CAN pricing disparity here on ehMac. We pay more than Americans for mostly everything. Even though the dollar's been hovering around par for a while.
> 
> It's not just Apple, folks.


Well actually the *amount* we get screwed by Apple is pretty unique to them on a percentage basis. If it doesn't bother you then I guess you must be pretty flush with cash... for the rest of us it pisses us off. It sure isn't that way in many, many other areas of consumer goods.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

*Carrier selection*

What bothers me on the Apple site is the following: 

_" So while you don’t have to activate 3G service right away, you should choose your iPad with Wi-Fi + 3G according to the carrier you prefer. "_

It looks like they are pre-configuring for a specific carrier, and what will happen if you want to change the SIM to another carrier such as AT&T while traveling to the US and Orange in Europe? Will we have to unlock specifically? Same on the US site, but that would be understandable between GSM and CDMA. But here? And what if you want to switch carriers, will you have to pay a fee to the original carrier, look like some snag to happen.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Today's Keynote is now available on iTunes. Just a heads up.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

846.7 MB of iPad 2 goodness. Downloading now on iTunes! Thanks Dumpling.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

My Tractor Beam is already pretty defenceless against Uncle Steve's RFD attacks, but I guess I'll watch it anyways. I think it is a solid update but I am thrilled with my Gen 1 as is. I hope third party "smart covers" come for the original iPad as I think it is yet another innovative creation from .


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Kosh said:


> Let's see, if I give my mom my current one, then I can buy a new one! Hmmm.... I smell a mother's day gift...
> 
> At least, if she screws anything up on it, I can just reinstall it from iTunes.


I gave my iPad to my MIL for Xmas so I've been deprived of one since then. I really made great use of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

screature said:


> Well actually the *amount* we get screwed by Apple is pretty unique to them on a percentage basis. If it doesn't bother you then I guess you must be pretty flush with cash... for the rest of us it pisses us off. It sure isn't that way in many, many other areas of consumer goods.


You also have to take into consideration that there's a lot more involved in determining the pricing than the value of the dollar. Shipping, duties (from point of origin), taxes, etc etc. Just because it's Apple importing into the country doesn't mean they are exempt from paying duties and the like for materials manufactured outside North America.

Not that I _like_ having to (seemingly) pay more than our US counterparts ... such is the way with many many things.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> You also have to take into consideration that there's a lot more involved in determining the pricing than the value of the dollar. Shipping, duties (from point of origin), taxes, etc etc. Just because it's Apple importing into the country doesn't mean they are exempt from paying duties and the like for materials manufactured outside North America.
> 
> Not that I _like_ having to (seemingly) pay more than our US counterparts ... such is the way with *many many things*.


But many, many things *aren't* like that... even though they are actually made in China etc... we just pay the exchange rate.... Apple definitely has a US resident premium pricing scheme in place.. it is and has been observable for many years.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

mguertin said:


> You also have to take into consideration that there's a lot more involved in determining the pricing than the value of the dollar. Shipping, duties (from point of origin), taxes, etc etc. Just because it's Apple importing into the country doesn't mean they are exempt from paying duties and the like for materials manufactured outside North America.
> 
> Not that I _like_ having to (seemingly) pay more than our US counterparts ... such is the way with many many things.


They charge more up here for all those reasons plus two more:

1) they ship fewer units here, and the fewer you ship the more it costs per unit.
2) simply put, because they can. you may not like paying more, but people still buy them hand over fist. You could grab one over the border, but then you risk the duty charges. These are the down sides of being a separate market/country from the US.

Besides, if you look around other countries stores? We don't have it all that bad. The _discounted_ at the UK store for an iPad 1 is still £329 (~520$ CAD).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

screature said:


> But many, many things *aren't* like that... even though they are actually made in China etc... we just pay the exchange rate.... Apple definitely has a US resident premium pricing scheme in place.. it is and has been observable for many years.


See what PosterBoy says in the previous post ... I don't like it .. but it's the way it is. It's extremely rare that we would only pay the exchange rate on high end electronics of any kind. If they are not made/assembled in North America there are duties involved, whether we see them on the invoice or not. Canadian duties and US duties are also not the same beast ... you can blame Apple if you want I suppose, but they are not the only ones to blame -- blame everyone in the supply chain from the bottom to the top 

It's all a numbers game and I bet the US outsells us in hardware by 50 to 1 at the very _least_ ... that's a huge difference in margins.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Well actually the *amount* we get screwed by Apple is pretty unique to them on a percentage basis. If it doesn't bother you then I guess you must be pretty flush with cash... for the rest of us it pisses us off. It sure isn't that way in many, many other areas of consumer goods.


Yes, I'm so rich and so flush with cash that I want to pay double for everything Apple sells. Just to worship at the alter of Steve Jobs 24/7. Hell, I'm so rich, I send him monthly wads of cash, just for being awesome, even though he's a billionaire and just throws the envelopes in the garbage.





equisol said:


> What bothers me on the Apple site is the following:
> 
> _" So while you don’t have to activate 3G service right away, you should choose your iPad with Wi-Fi + 3G according to the carrier you prefer. "_
> 
> It looks like they are pre-configuring for a specific carrier, and what will happen if you want to change the SIM to another carrier such as AT&T while traveling to the US and Orange in Europe? Will we have to unlock specifically? Same on the US site, but that would be understandable between GSM and CDMA. But here? And what if you want to switch carriers, will you have to pay a fee to the original carrier, look like some snag to happen.


No snag. No fees (other than monthly data-plan charges). If it's anything like the iPad 1 (and there's nothing so far saying it'll be any different - at least that I've seen) - the iPad 2 will be sold completely unlocked. What they're saying is order with the service you want here - Rogers/Telus/Bell so they can send you the right MicroSIM. Otherwise it costs $$ to get it from Rogers/Telus/Bell directly.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


>


i think I'm ready to become a tablet user. 
MacBook check - upgrade to MacBook Pro 13" less than 30days. iPhone 4 32GB less than 10days. check. 

iPad 2 - hmmm. I think I'll get a car before this. Fall/Winter is iPad season for me. :clap:


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Yep .. I forsee something like the iPhone4 rollout here ... long waits. It just ups the interest in the product if you have to wait for it (sad but true).


Like Apple saying that they don't invoke/create/force demand by reducing stock shipment. BULL - they reduced shipment to Canadian provider stores for iPhone 4 yet their stores has even today held more stock for NEW/Hardware Upgrade customers - while Rogers does not have any in a day 2 day store level. Heck Rogers doesn't even ship them from their central warehouse. 

Still these products are just so desirable its so hard to claim foul - just in the initial release when hardly any apps where available and the claim that browsing is better than on a laptop; I'm still critical on the latter.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Les Posen (Presentation Zen) has posted a review / analysis of the GarageBand portion of the iPad 2 event - worth a read if you're into the art of the sell..._

*Xander Soren demoing Garageband at the iPad 2 keynote*





> ...while his deputies did a fine job, only one truly stood out as simply astounding. And when you watch Jobs’ reaction as he accepts the slide clicker at the end of his deputy’s presentation, you know Jobs has witnessed presentation magic on the stage.





> Xander cites how the Beatles in their heyday created their songs with huge equipment which could only record four tracks while the iPad can record eight. The Beatles’ four track recorder was “the size of a washing machine and… weighed 300 pounds” up against the iPad’s 1.3 pounds. This kind of presentation comparison helps us remain in a state of delight with what we can potentially achieve (leaving aside a heavy quantum of innate talent!)


(Presentation Zen)


----------

